
Israeli Government to Financially Support Programming Bootcamps [Hebrew] - udioron
https://www.calcalist.co.il/internet/articles/0,7340,L-3717664,00.html
======
udioron
Short summary: The Innovation Authority Board approved a new program for rapid
training of high-tech workers. The goal of the program is to encourage new and
existing non-academic bootcamps that will provide intensive training for a
period of six months to a year. The goal is to provide 250 new employees by
the end of the first year and reach 450 new employees in the third year. The
plan is currently pending approval by the Minister of Finance and the Minister
of Economy. Bootcamps will enjoy a bonus of (14,000 NIS - current salary) X 8
for any hired prticipant. (Or X 10 for females or X 12 for arab or ultra-
orthodox minorities).

------
udioron
More coverage:
[http://www.themarker.com/technation/1.4281310](http://www.themarker.com/technation/1.4281310)

(Funding is 10M NIS per year, for two years)

